# Kiser crappie



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Well the crappie bite is now on at Kiser. Here are my best four fish of the day.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 23, 2004)

What did you catch them on jigs? or minnows? Nice fish by the way.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Byrd said:


> What did you catch them on jigs? or minnows? Nice fish by the way.


Thanks,Neither one. XPS NITRO and reef runners trolling.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice slabs!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Almost as wide as your kayak! Nice ones


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

15 inches is a huge crappie for Ohio.

I assume you were trolling for wipers and got slabs instead?


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

chrsvic said:


> 15 inches is a huge crappie for Ohio.
> 
> I assume you were trolling for wipers and got slabs instead?


I was was not finding any big marks with the fish finder so I ran the smaller lures that the crappie love.


----------



## young-gun-fisher (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice fish and I love the yak. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Slow day today at Kiser. Only caught about 1/2 as many as last time out. Here are my best two fish. All fish where caught in weed beds in 8 fow. Is this a blue cat?


----------



## jsm197 (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks like a channel to me. Nice slabs though. I love your hobie, I had the chance recently to fish with one and they are fishing machines

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## AndOne (Apr 18, 2011)

Live close and never fished Kiser.


I agree that it is a channel cat


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Made it out for 3 hours today. VERY windy but not to many waves since the wind came out of the south. Here are my three best fish of the day.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

KeithOH........great series of pics. Those are some really nice crappies. Good going.


----------

